# Does anyone care?



## robinthehood (Jan 9, 2020)

About Harry and Meghan, The story is dominating every news outlet but is it really such big news and worthy of so much airtime?


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 9, 2020)

NO, makes no difference to my life, 

Certain reports value Meghan's wealth at £3.8m, so financial security should be no problem for them. Away from the spotlight, they can hopefully have a 'normal' family life


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes and No... 

In the sense I'd like to know how its being impacted from a tax payer point of view, if I'm right he gets paid about 300k from Prince of Wales duchy to live his life off of plus the house etc... 

Do i really care about it from a media point of view and will it permeate into conversation with friends and family or will I be looking for follow up stories.. NOPE couldn't careless, good luck to them maybe givd their child more chance of a balanced upbringing.


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yes and No...

In the sense I'd like to know how its being impacted from a tax payer point of view, if I'm right he gets paid about 300k from Prince of Wales duchy to live his life off of plus the house etc...

Do i really care about it from a media point of view and will it permeate into conversation with friends and family or will I be looking for follow up stories.. NOPE couldn't careless, good luck to them maybe givd their child more chance of a balanced upbringing.
		
Click to expand...

I think he gets around £2m from PoW and I doubt this will stop.  PoW receives an income of around £20m from the Duchy of Cornwall estate.  He can pretty much do what he wants with that dough.

Harry and Megan are forfeiting their payment from the Sovereign Grant which prevents them generating their own income.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

Del_Boy said:



			I think he gets around £2m from PoW and I doubt this will stop.  PoW receives an income of around £20m from the Duchy of Cornwall estate.  He can pretty much do what he wants with that dough.

Harry and Megan are forfeiting their payment from the Sovereign Grant which prevents them generating their own income.
		
Click to expand...

If it's that much then the BBC need a better reporter as it was an article on there that I read the 300k from the Duchy of Cornwall estate.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 9, 2020)

I think they've shot themselves in the foot, and will come to regret their statement. 
He has had a very privaleged upbringing, and whilst he hasnt played marbles in the street, he's never worried about money, clothing or food. I think many in the country who aren't so lucky but admire the Monarchy will start to dispise his actions and the privacy he says they crave will be a deafening silence when he is ignored by the average person in the street.
Financially self sustaining?....... give it a rest he doesn't know a thing about it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

ITN Lunchtime News stated Meghan Markle and Prince Harry both have about £30m...but I thought their reporting was of the sort that has played into their decision - making out that this is a crisis for the Royal Family and Monarchy equivalent to the abdication of King Edward VIII - when it quite factually is nothing of the sort.

Do I care?  I care for them as a couple under intense pressure and speculation through media gossip - and gossip kills.

I don't care for them as members of the Royal Family as I not that bothered about the Royal Family.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			ITN Lunchtime News stated Meghan Markle and Prince Harry both have about £30m...but I thought their reporting was of the sort that has played into their decision - making out that this is a crisis for the Royal Family and Monarchy equivalent to the abdication of King Edward VIII - when it quite factually is nothing of the sort.

Do I care?  I care for them as a couple under intense pressure and speculation through media gossip - and gossip kills.

I don't care for them as members of the Royal Family as I not that bothered about the Royal Family.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you gor those figures from Meghan Net worth is valued at £3.8m from her career earnings. So way short of that valuation you made. Harry supposedly is around £30m in trust funds from Diana that matured on his 30th birthday. But we don't know the true value of those and what the legal stance is on how he keeps that, there could be caveats in place of royal duties to access or keep access to the fund.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



*Not sure where you gor those figures from* Meghan Net worth is valued at £3.8m from her career earnings. So way short of that valuation you made. Harry supposedly is around £30m in trust funds from Diana that matured on his 30th birthday. But we don't know the true value of those and what the legal stance is on how he keeps that, there could be caveats in place of royal duties to access or keep access to the fund.
		
Click to expand...

I got them from the ITN Lunchtime News today.  As I said - their whole reporting of the situation this lunchtime I found pretty irritating.  

But maybe given criticism directed at me elsewhere today on believing what I hear, I should have gone and done my own research and not simply took as truth what ITN News told me


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2020)

Don't care about any of the royals or what they do.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yes and No...

In the sense I'd like to know how its being impacted from a tax payer point of view, if I'm right he gets paid about 300k from Prince of Wales duchy to live his life off of plus the house etc...

Do i really care about it from a media point of view and will it permeate into conversation with friends and family or will I be looking for follow up stories.. NOPE couldn't careless, good luck to them maybe givd their child more chance of a balanced upbringing.
		
Click to expand...

i would tend to agree, my only thought is the Taxpayer paied for their wedding and the referb of the house they live in, so i would hope they repaid if they are no longer carrying out Royal duties, but other than that i could care less


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i would tend to agree, my only thought is the Taxpayer paied for their wedding and the referb of the house they live in, so i would hope they repaid if they are no longer carrying out Royal duties, but other than that i could care less
		
Click to expand...

Think it is a bit harsh to pay back the cost of their wedding.  Decision was made at the time that it would be paid for.  Unless it was agreed that the tax payer would pay for the wedding on the basis they will carry out royal duties for X number of years.

Re the refurb I think the queen paid for that from the Sovereign Grant


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

Del_Boy said:



			Re the refurb I think the queen paid for that from the Sovereign Grant
		
Click to expand...

 which is paid by who??


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			which is paid by who??
		
Click to expand...

I think asking them to repay the wedding is naive and over the top. Would you ask them to do the same if they got divorced. The past is the past and time to move on.


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			which is paid by who??
		
Click to expand...

Paid by profits from the crown estate. % of which go to the queen and a % that goes to the treasury


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2020)

Am I bothered, No.
Am I a Royalist, Yes.
Do I think they handled it badly, Yes.
Do I think he served his country and is bothered about opinions from folk who have not walked in his flip flops, No.
Do I wish him all the best away from the gutter press in the UK and Europe and the ability to have a normal life.
Have I lost a Playing Partner. No.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2020)

I care in that I feel let down by them both. As a staunch supporter of the Royal Family it feels like they've basically stuck two fingers up to those who feel similarly to myself. It's not like they didn't know what they were getting into and agree the media are piranhas but that's the price the rich and famous can pay. Perhaps from the outset they should have stayed out of the public eye as much as possible. Bit like Edward and Sophie - become a non story.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I think asking them to repay the wedding is naive and over the top. Would you ask them to do the same if they got divorced. The past is the past and time to move on.
		
Click to expand...

i don't expect them to pay it back, of course they won't... its just a point of view.

i wouldn't expect it to be payed back if the divorced, but they hav't they want to go there own way, fine. if they want to live like ord people they shouldn't expect the public to pay for things, simple as


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I care in that I feel let down by them both. As a staunch supporter of the Royal Family it feels like they've basically stuck two fingers up to those who feel similarly to myself. It's not like they didn't know what they were getting into and agree the media are piranhas but that's the price the rich and famous can pay. Perhaps from the outset they should have stayed out of the public eye as much as possible. Bit like Edward and Sophie - become a non story.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched itv news and it appears we are not being told everything 😳


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 9, 2020)

Harry should go and ask his Dad to support them.   Failing that, Prince Charles


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2020)

I feel sorry for them and indeed most of the royals who are hounded day in day out 

You would have thought the press would have learned a lesson after what happened to Diana but nope they continue to hound them - some of the stuff posted about Harry and his wife is disgusting and I applaud them for trying to find a peaceful life for them to raise their child.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 9, 2020)

Just had 6 week's holiday with zero press attention. Then they bring all this upon themselves, crazy. Harry and Meghan is still a bit new, they should know that at 37  and 40 married with a kid public interest would have faded really quickly. Almost like they can't live without attention as that allows them to moan about it just like Di. Cake and eat it.
No time for them. HM Chas and Wills can handle the official role, just end all the foreign tours and sickening sycophancy from royal reporters forced upon us.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks like he already has a new job


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2020)

Being a royal must be a pain in the arse if you’re not in line for the actual throne. Constant scrutiny and judgement. 
He is a good royal though for me. Did his time at Sandhurst. Did his tours. A bit of a lad. Invictus games. Loves rugby. Enjoys a beer. What’s not to like? 
I have absolutely no issue with the royal family. They are a huge plus for GB.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jan 9, 2020)

The Press: God that Meghan Markle is all wrong. She’s not English. She has no class. She’s the wrong colour as well. I wish she wasn’t a royal and that she’d p*ss off back to where she came from. 

Harry and Meghan: We’ve decided we’re reducing our royal duties and moving to where Meghan came from. 

The Press: ZOMG!!!!! HOW BLOODY DARE THEY DO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2020)

Isnt it odd that people who complain about the rich not being fleeced enough, numbers living in poverty, people using foodbanks and social inequality support these privilaged chinless spongers.  Non so strange as folk.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Isnt it odd that people who complain about the rich not being fleeced enough, numbers living in poverty, people using foodbanks and social inequality support these privilaged chinless spongers.  Non so strange as folk.
		
Click to expand...

Yep they do absolutely zero and just take take take 🙄

It’s not like Harry did a couple of tours in a war zone fighting terrorists , or that his wife forged her own career working as an actress - nah just a pair of spongers doing nothing


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 9, 2020)

Why are those kids being tossed out onto the street?

Nothing good comes from getting involved with an American women if you're a prince, I guess.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep they do absolutely zero and just take take take 🙄

It’s not like Harry did a couple of tours in a war zone fighting terrorists , or that his wife forged her own career working as an actress - nah just a pair of spongers doing nothing
		
Click to expand...

lots of people did tours in war zones but dont expect special privilege for it. I dont care what his wife did in her acting career, she was paid handsomely for it and that's enough reward. Anyhow, I'm not saying anything about what they have done I simply dont see them as people who deserve any support from me and any  money spent on them would be put to better use supporting people in genuine need.  Disagree if you will but give up on the sarcasm, its juvenile.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			lots of people did tours in war zones but dont expect special privilege for it. I dont care what his wife did in her acting career, she was paid handsomely for it and that's enough reward. Anyhow, I'm not saying anything about what they have done I simply dont see them as people who deserve any support from me and any  money spent on them would be put to better use supporting people in genuine need.  Disagree if you will but give up on the sarcasm, its juvenile.
		
Click to expand...

When have they even “expected special privileges” ? 

Enough reward ? Have they asked or wanted anymore rewards ? 

And I don’t believe they have ever asked for support from people like you ? 

You called them spongers when they have both worked very hard.

There are many people in the UK that have money spent on them - many sit on their backsides doing nothing but take.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When have they even “expected special privileges” ?

Enough reward ? Have they asked or wanted anymore rewards ?

And I don’t believe they have ever asked for support from people like you ?

You called them spongers when they have both worked very hard.

There are many people in the UK that have money spent on them - many sit on their backsides doing nothing but take.
		
Click to expand...

A honest genuine question for you Phil, do you really think that any of the Royals that served in the forces were treated exactly the same as their comrades, without  any special protection, privileges or treatment ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When have they even “expected special privileges” ?

Enough reward ? Have they asked or wanted anymore rewards ?

And I don’t believe they have ever asked for support from people like you ?

You called them spongers when they have both worked very hard.

There are many people in the UK that have money spent on them - many sit on their backsides doing nothing but take.
		
Click to expand...

Two wrongs dont make a right.   Harry has been born into a position of privilege, there can be no doubt about that.  It is 'expected' by birth and I think thats an outdated privilege that should be left in the past, putting such people on a pedestal is  IMO outdated and has no place in a modern society.  OK theres the argument that Royalty earns a lot of money for the economy but again I dont buy it, just look at France they get just as many tourists without a Royal Family.  I have to say I dont agree that they work hard, I just dont get that.

Look! You are entitled to your opinions regarding the Royal family, I have mine and they are obviously never going to agree.  You can jump back in and try time and time again to point out where you think Im wrong but I make it very clear I have considered this long and hard and am not going to change my opinion and it looks like you wont change yours.


----------



## drdel (Jan 9, 2020)

If is what they feel is best then good luck, they don't need approval from the likes of me. 
The "Sussex" brand will generate considerable money, paying staff wages and tax somewhere. At least they will be creating wealth not just taking. 
Their tax plans will be a fair old challenge for USA and UK 😁😁


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2020)

drdel said:



			If is what they feel is best then good luck, they don't need approval from the likes of me.
The "Sussex" brand will generate considerable money, paying staff wages and tax somewhere. At least they will be creating wealth not just taking.
Their tax plans will be a fair old challenge for USA and UK 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

They will also when doing their backward and forwarding across the ocean be needing Police protection at the expense of the taxpayer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep they do absolutely zero and just take take take 🙄

It’s not like Harry did a couple of tours in a war zone fighting terrorists , or that his wife forged her own career working as an actress - nah just a pair of spongers doing nothing
		
Click to expand...

Harry will give you. Hats off to the bloke. Seems down to earth. Hard working 

However Megan hard working? Forged her own career? Married an actor and producer .. suddenly boom an actress 

Married a royal ... 

Only thing she's worked hard is her vowel writing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			A honest genuine question for you Phil, do you really think that any of the Royals that served in the forces were treated exactly the same as their comrades, without  any special protection, privileges or treatment ?
		
Click to expand...

Knowing people that worked with him and briefly seeing him in Afghan then that’s exactly what happened - he was treated the same as others - until our gutter press leaked it


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 10, 2020)

Do I care. No, not really,  provided there's no continued expense to the public purse.

But ...  I don't  especially get why they are doing it? They are, to coin a phrase, stepping back from being senior Royals so they can be less in the limelight and avoid the intrusion & scrutiny  from the gutter press that goes with it.  Yeah, right. Good look with that one.


----------



## Slab (Jan 10, 2020)

I thought I didn't care, I hadn't even read beyond any headline to this story in the last couple of days till this thread prompted me to look at what's happened...

I’m not sure I understand what the fuss is about

The couple appear to want to change their roles/what they do in life, gain some independence etc, in-part so they can better control what's reported in the press about them (surely even as part of the extended royal family they are not bound/tied/forced to carry out certain functions for life against their will!)
They have a problem (rightly or wrongly) with how the press & media sometimes treat them. Given their backgrounds both can’t really be blamed for that negative view, even if they are overreacting 
Its obviously not a spur of the moment but they’ve pretty much kept it all under wraps until they got back from Hols and told the queen & plans to discuss & thrash out the details etc were put in place before anything’s announced

Except now within days of revealing their plans to the queen the story is leaked to the very Press the couple despise (to me it stands to reason it’s a royal household/insider who leaked it, with or without instruction)
The couple are well pee’d off and decide they’ll announce it themselves before its leaked given they tried to do the correct protocol but clearly can’t trust anything to remain private even in royal household, making it look like the queen is gobsmacked & wasn’t informed about anything etc when she really was
The Press go nuts cos they’ve been slagged off a bit & go full-on ballistic against them. The Palace reportedly say (in the press) it’s a declaration of war on the royal family! The couple have ‘exiled themselves’ etc etc and more ridiculous hyperbole like that (making their initial decision to step back now seem a very sound and shrewd one) 
Just today its reported Meghan is ‘fleeing’ the country. Can you believe that has actually been printed, fleeing the country! Honestly it beggars belief  

As I see it it’s not really their fault they had to rush the announcement, the ‘Palace’ couldn’t keep its gob shut for 5 minutes and the press do what the press do 

But back to the start & the actual announcement/intent to step back. I don’t get the fuss. Even as a member of royalty if you don’t want to do a certain role or spend time with certain family members (i.e having a very dodgy uncle pop round for xmas) for the rest of their life who can force them to? It is a free country (that he fought for) you can resign/leave/divorce yourself from any family or role. It’s just the details of the split that need sorted. 

Lets face it neither of their families can be held up as examples of what makes a family unit work successfully, so why not try their own way. Maybe not everyone agrees with your plan but its hardly big news that a couple of minor royals (in terms of ascendancy) with senior titles, want to step back. Seems the only ones likely to miss out to any notable extant is the Press


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215522311408963586


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2020)

90% of the time I don't care but I do when it involves tax payers money, money could go to better use elsewhere. I had a 400 mile round trip yesterday and heard a good deal about this on the radio. The general opinion is you can bea senior person in the royal family or not, you can't be a little bit in. The idea that they can spend 6 months of the year in America / Canada 'working towards financial autonomy' is not compatable with spending the remaining 6 months in the UK on Royal duties. If they want to go to Canada, by all means but accept that you become a Zara Philips (no criticism of her at all) and lose some of the priveleges that you had previously. If you want to keep the trappings then accept what goes with the job, perhaps look at someone like Anne and learn how to do it whilst keeping your head down.

They strike me at the moment as being a bit like the Beckhams at their peak. They are complaining about the press but then do things that put them absolutely at the forefront of the news.


----------



## DRW (Jan 10, 2020)

Give the taxpayer the money or moneys worth that they have had for various things, that they still benefit from, then I wont care.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2020)

Going to suggest it's a media frenzy rather than a public one which our 'marvellous' press are trying to have us believe it is...


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Knowing people that worked with him and briefly seeing him in Afghan then that’s exactly what happened - he was treated the same as others - until our gutter press leaked it
		
Click to expand...

Correct, my brother in law was a class behind him at Sandhurst and was on Op Herrick with him. Had zero special priveleges as he was just another officer who had a job to do.  At Sandhurst he was subjected to the same training as everyone else and I know that to get through that he would have been a tough SOB.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			90% of the time I don't care but I do when it involves tax payers money, money could go to better use elsewhere. I had a 400 mile round trip yesterday and heard a good deal about this on the radio. The general opinion is you can bea senior person in the royal family or not, you can't be a little bit in. The idea that they can spend 6 months of the year in America / Canada 'working towards financial autonomy' is not compatable with spending the remaining 6 months in the UK on Royal duties. If they want to go to Canada, by all means but accept that you become a Zara Philips (no criticism of her at all) and lose some of the priveleges that you had previously. If you want to keep the trappings then accept what goes with the job, perhaps look at someone like Anne and learn how to do it whilst keeping your head down.

*They strike me at the moment as being a bit like the Beckhams at their peak. They are complaining about the press but then do things that put them absolutely at the forefront of the news.*

Click to expand...

What is it that has been done ? Trying to recall any major issues beyond the press being the press ?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What is it that has been done ? Trying to recall any major issues beyond the press being the press ?
		
Click to expand...

Trying to lecture on climate change, then taking a lot of flack for the number of private jet flights they've taken which they didn't like?


----------



## drdel (Jan 10, 2020)

As I posted earlier; in general I'd wish them well. However it remind me of the SNP who want to get away from UK control but want to hop back into EU control. The Sussex's seem to blame the media for lack of privacy and need to escape yet in their quest to make cash to fund their independent lifestyle they will court and want a high media profile to enhance their own  Sussex brand's value proposition.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What is it that has been done ? Trying to recall any major issues beyond the press being the press ?
		
Click to expand...

Bunkermagnet beat me to that one. They lectured, got pulled up over it, quite rightly, and then took the hump when their hypocricy was exposed. Not sure how the flying back and forth to Canada fits in with their eco message either.

They did the documentary with Tom Bradby which put out for all to hear the issues they were both having, including within their family. No need to do that, their choice.

The current situation. Talk to the advisors of the Queen, Charles and William, who have been doing this for years, come up with a plan to withdraw from duties and then release a statement with a plan for the future. Instead they drop the news, with no plan of how this will work, with barely any consultation with the palace. They must have known the news coverage their statement would bring, they have made an absolute horlicks of it. They don't seem to want to listen to advice, to work out a method of managing their situation. If they can't see they are causing damage, did not see it coming, then they are hugely naive and I don't believe they are.

I think they are currently behaving like spoilt kids, not adults with some level of responsibility.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 10, 2020)

Who?


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 10, 2020)

This guy wants a referendum.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-51062770

The money we spend on the royals could be used much better elsewhere, i'd not be bothered if they all stood down

Then we can have a president!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

If I could get my countrymen to pick up my tabs, I wouldn't turn my back on that. 
As a matter of fact, my maternal grandfather used to say that I thought I was a prince.


robinthehood said:



			This guy wants a referendum.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-51062770

The money we spend on the royals could be used much better elsewhere, i'd not be bothered if they all stood down

Then we can have a president!
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so sure that you want one.

Although I suppose that your president would merely be head of state and you'd still have a PM.  
I think HRM Bess II is a nice lady, myself.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			If I could get my countrymen to pick up my tabs, I wouldn't turn my back on that.
As a matter of fact, my maternal grandfather used to say that I thought I was a prince.


*Don't be so sure that you want one.*

Although I suppose that your president would merely be head of state and you'd still have a PM. 
I think HRM Bess II is a nice lady, myself.
		
Click to expand...

well not yours anyway


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			well not yours anyway

Click to expand...

Too bad. You're welcome to the SOB.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 10, 2020)

No issue at all. Harry was born into these privileges, never asked for them nor do I believe has ever expressed that he expects them. Sure, no doubt we'd all love the amount of financial security he has enjoyed if we could get it. However, if the condition was that to get that financial security, you had to be a high up member of the royal family and undertake the various duties that they do, then I'm sure a lot of us would turn down the money and forget it. I definitely would. And for those that still take the money option, good luck to you.

A lot of the mainstream press are scumbags, especially the British tabloids. Sensationalist misleading rubbish simply to sell papers. Negative stories sell after all. Social media doesn't help either, but I'm sure a lot of the idiocy that is spewed on social media comes from the misinformed public, who are willing to believe the rubbish in the tabloids in the first place.

So, this is his way of sticking his finger up at these types in the press, and perhaps even the critical British public and trying to get away from it all. It will be interesting to see if he can of course, because no doubt the journalists will be chasing him across the Atlantic (I guess stalking doesn't apply to the tabloids) and trying to make up any story they can. Even if they stepped down entirely from Royal duties, I'd imagine taxpayers money could still be used for protection. After all, I doubt it would look very good for Britain if they were taken hostage or something, and it's not exactly like they can blend into the background wherever they go.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 10, 2020)

I have no real concern about them going off and doing their own thing. That said, I think they are delusional if they think that this will give them a break from the media. I feel that it will be quit the opposite and without the Royal press office helping to keep the press out of parts of their life, I think that they are in for a shock. 

As others have said, their use of public funds is also an issue to me. If a company spent money on me then there would be clawback agreements if I left the post. In theory the same should apply here.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2020)

Just write off as bad debt any monies spent on their house or anything else - it's money spent and the state didn't spend the money with an understanding that they would stay working for Royal Family Ltd.  The money was spent.  Done.  Really not a big deal.  Such pettiness IMO shouting about claw-back.  If they want to offer something great - but good grief - future state spending on the RF will be reduced if they go their own way - result!

Good diversion from* worst ever* NHS A&E waiting times reported today.  Now that's important and worthy of our time discussing.   Not this tripe.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 10, 2020)

Best of luck to them, they've decided that it's not worth the pressure and strain on their mental health to stay in the UK.  His mum was effectively hounded to her death by the press, the same press that at best take a very strange attitude to his wife and at worst are verging on the racist.  So they've said sod this for a game of soldiers.  Don't blame them at all for doing this.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 10, 2020)

Personally have a lot of admiration for them. 

Life's too short to sit and be bored stiff doing Royal duties if you don't want to. 

They are both likeable and talented and I'm sure will continue to make a success of their lives without being inside the Royal circle. 

Just hope they stick to their word and pay their own way. I'm sure both of them have become used to having a few staff members, as well as executive travel and they'll no doubt need to do something pro-active to raise money to maintain that lifestyle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bunkermagnet beat me to that one. They lectured, got pulled up over it, quite rightly, and then took the hump when their hypocricy was exposed. Not sure how the flying back and forth to Canada fits in with their eco message either.
		
Click to expand...

Well I think it’s fair to say they aren’t the only one - how do all these big politicians get to these climate meetings - walk ? Even Greta uses air/car/plane travel

If they are hypocrites then anyone who uses a mode of transport can’t be critical about “climate change”




			They did the documentary with Tom Bradby which put out for all to hear the issues they were both having, including within their family. No need to do that, their choice.
		
Click to expand...

No idea about a documentary- not sure what issues they put out ? But understand Meghan said she was struggling with the intense scrutiny by the media - seems ok to me to say that especially when we know what our press our like 



			The current situation. Talk to the advisors of the Queen, Charles and William, who have been doing this for years, come up with a plan to withdraw from duties and then release a statement with a plan for the future. Instead they drop the news, with no plan of how this will work, with barely any consultation with the palace. They must have known the news coverage their statement would bring, they have made an absolute horlicks of it. They don't seem to want to listen to advice, to work out a method of managing their situation. If they can't see they are causing damage, did not see it coming, then they are hugely naive and I don't believe they are.
		
Click to expand...

Well this current situation I believe has come about because of the press , they have managed to get hold of something before it went through the whole process hence the rushed statements- no surprised with our press 



			I think they are currently behaving like spoilt kids, not adults with some level of responsibility.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure exactly why they are “spoilt kids”

But I can tell Harry has prob done more for injured soldiers than people realise , the man was willing and wanted to his bit on the front line , he watched whilst the press ruined his mother’s life and ultimately helped push her to her death and now it appears all he wants is for his wife and family to not suffer the same as he and Diana did but still use his standing to continue to help others 

I find it hard for people to be critical of someone who is just trying to protect his family 

The treatment of his wife by many is disgusting at times - and it’s mainly because she is a yank and also her skin colour - some of the stuff said on social media and in the press is a disgrace and it’s that they want to get away from


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2020)

Harry and Meghan have done some excellent work, really excellent work, with the charities they are involved in. They both have a really empathetic way with people and people warm to them. They are an absolute asset, no question and this situation is a real shame for all concerned. That doesn't mean we can't question decisions they make whilst they are still on the public payroll. Remove themselves from that, drop the titles and they can go fill their boots wherever they like.

Whatever happens I think most people want them to be happy, as everyone should be. It's just a matter of how they get there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2020)

Pity there wasn’t this much fuss from the general public over his Uncle and the questions about young girls.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Pity there wasn’t this much fuss from the general public over his Uncle and the questions about young girls.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think most of the current fuss is media driven? They are loving this as a story. Perhaps the public are trying to ignore Uncle Andy as the story makes everyone feel a little uncomfortable, quite rightly. The media give him a hard time to be fair but news moves on and he is yesterday's man now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Pity there wasn’t this much fuss from the general public over his Uncle and the questions about young girls.
		
Click to expand...

There was 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Pity there wasn’t this much fuss from the general public over his Uncle and the questions about young girls.
		
Click to expand...

I think there was as much, if not more.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you not think most of the current fuss is media driven? They are loving this as a story. Perhaps the public are trying to ignore Uncle Andy as the story makes everyone feel a little uncomfortable, quite rightly. The media give him a hard time to be fair but news moves on and he is yesterday's man now.
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			I think there was as much, if not more.
		
Click to expand...

The media yes, but not the general public, some of the reaction on social media and on radio/tv phones in etc has been unbelievable, almost as if they are ruining peoples lives with their announcement.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The media yes, but not the general public, some of the reaction on social media and on radio/tv phones in etc has been unbelievable, almost as if they are ruining peoples lives with their announcement.
		
Click to expand...

Phone ins are bad for your health, stop listening to them 😁


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

[QUOTE="Lord Tyrion, post: 2102557, member: 19815" Perhaps the public are trying to ignore Uncle Andy as the story makes everyone feel a little uncomfortable, quite rightly. The media give him a hard time to be fair but news moves on and he is yesterday's man now.[/QUOTE]

The death in prison of Uncle Andy's pal, Jeff Epstein, is now believed to be a murder, not suicide.  It's getting plenty of press in the US, although not much mention of the Prince. 

"Public *ARE* trying to ignore"....funny, and I know that it's your language, not ours... but we'd say. "Public *IS* trying to ignore." 

With collective singular nouns, we prioritize the singular rather than the collective in choosing a verb.  What's more, we spell _prioritize_ with a "z!" 

I wonder how many if any of our local English language alterations were deliberate.  My family didn't get here until  around 1910, so I'm not responsible.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The media yes, but not the general public, some of the reaction on social media and on radio/tv phones in etc has been unbelievable, almost as if they are ruining peoples lives with their announcement.
		
Click to expand...

My Twitter feed was full of it,maybe  you’re just noticing this more because you don’t like it.

Personally I say good luck to them.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The media yes, but not the general public, some of the reaction on social media and on radio/tv phones in etc has been unbelievable, almost as if they are ruining peoples lives with their announcement.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it's because more of the public like H&M than RandyAndy.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

Big brother Chuck is a little younger than I am, but not especially young. 
I'm guessing that his reign won't be as long as Mum's.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 10, 2020)

IMO they have attracted the attention to themselves. Others like William and Kate, Princess Ann and her husband, Edward and Sophie and others don't attract all this media attention they keep their heads down and just get on with it.    I have no problem with them wanting to keep out of the job but just do it but not start setting yourselves up as a comercial enterprise and expecting to get rich on your Royal credentials while expecting the press to back off.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2020)

Havent read all replys . I think she wants to go back acting and bn a royal wouldnt allow it .. just a wild guess maybe Suits again


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 10, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			Havent read all replys . I think she wants to go back acting and bn a royal wouldnt allow it .. just a wild guess maybe Suits again
		
Click to expand...

Or holding the bag on 'Deal or No Deal'


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			Havent read all replys . I think she wants to go back acting and bn a royal wouldnt allow it .. just a wild guess maybe Suits again
		
Click to expand...

Please no more Suits 🙏


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Please no more Suits 🙏
		
Click to expand...

Never saw it .. just a wild guess she has something lined up


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Or holding the bag on 'Deal or No Deal'
		
Click to expand...

She a pretty decent actress ... or so im.told 😕


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2020)

https://sussexroyal.com/funding/

It appears the gist of it is

To stop getting money from the Sovereign grant and earn their own money 

To carry on with the royal duties and charity duties 

And build their own life 

They want to work


I’m struggling to find what is so awful about their decision


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			Never saw it .. just a wild guess she has something lined up
		
Click to expand...

Was good but went downhill towards the end.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://sussexroyal.com/funding/

It appears the gist of it is

To stop getting money from the Sovereign grant and earn their own money

To carry on with the royal duties and charity duties

And build their own life

They want to work


I’m struggling to find what is so awful about their decision
		
Click to expand...

Try not to lose sleep over it Phil


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://sussexroyal.com/funding/

It appears the gist of it is

To stop getting money from the Sovereign grant and earn their own money

To carry on with the royal duties and charity duties

And build their own life

They want to work


I’m struggling to find what is so awful about their decision
		
Click to expand...

That has got to be one of the most boring websites to navigate and read through without wanting to fall asleep. 

The problem with that from the little i managed to read without being bored to tears is they're basically only giving up the 5% of their income that comes directly from the sovereign grant. So they're not really giving up a great deal or being as independent as they claim because the rest of their expenses are currently covered by the duchy from the Prince of Wales estate.  
If they wanted true independence of the purse strings they'd forgo all of the duchy as well but it seems thats not what they're doing at all, they're effectively only going to work for the 5% they're willing to give up.. I maybe way off with that but truth be told I bored reading through that horrendous attempt at a fact based website.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 11, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			She a pretty decent actress ... or so im.told 😕
		
Click to expand...

Yes maybe, she did work on the US 'Deal or No Deal' quiz show Holding the bag with the money in it and did the 'Suits' series which was not exactly an 'A' grade show, think I read she earned around $350K a year doing it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			Havent read all replys . I think she wants to go back acting and bn a royal wouldnt allow it .. just a wild guess maybe Suits again
		
Click to expand...




bladeplayer said:



			She a pretty decent actress ... or so im.told 😕
		
Click to expand...

Suits has finished so nothing to go back to. Saying that what casting director wouldn't want her on a show now? Fabulous publicity. 

She wasn't really. The character was a bit wet, nothing to get your teeth into. Prior to marrying Harry if you asked viewers of the show to name their favourite characters you would go a long way down the list before you would see her mentioned.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			IMO they have attracted the attention to themselves. Others like William and Kate, Princess Ann and her husband, Edward and Sophie and others don't attract all this media attention they keep their heads down and just get on with it.    I have no problem with them wanting to keep out of the job but just do it but not start setting yourselves up as a comercial enterprise and expecting to get rich on your Royal credentials while expecting the press to back off.
		
Click to expand...

theres prob very litlle we agree on but on this we  do.... cake and eat it springs to mind


----------



## User62651 (Jan 11, 2020)

does anyone care? - Maybe press and media industry in a bit of a panic as on top of a strong trend away from printed media, once Harry and Meghan are out of the picture they have zero 'glamour' royals left so no-one to put on the cover of magazines and therefore less unit sales, at least until George gets to be 18. They are the ones that drive this ridiculous royal merry go round, the Royals manage it as best they can to perpetuate the myth that they are somehow special and better than anyone else, arrangement works mutually.

Other than that Meghan's too old for Holywood, now, that's not a personal view, that's just the way it is with 99% of female lead roles. Everything in western society is leant towards youth and looks. WRT Harry If I could bin off being a royal, regain some anonymity and live a more private family life in a great country like Canada doing all those outdoor pursuits it readily lends itself to with arguably more wealth to boot I would go for it. Fame was forced on Harry, not a choice.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 11, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes maybe, she did work on the US 'Deal or No Deal' quiz show Holding the bag with the money in it and did the 'Suits' series which was not exactly an 'A' grade show, think I read she earned around $350K a year doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right didnt know about the deal r no deal thing  apologies


----------



## drdel (Jan 11, 2020)

I think the USA will love having their 'own' version of royalty and they will make millions on the back of it.
Markle can be the USA's Queen!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 12, 2020)

This shows the difference between the way the UK press Meghan compared to other royals 

Can only guess the reason why


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This shows the difference between the way the UK press Meghan compared to other royals

Can only guess the reason why
View attachment 28932

Click to expand...

Ah your not allowed to suggest the right wing press have a racist agenda ... but that is correct and who can blame them for saying goodbye and good riddance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 28949

Click to expand...

Too many 'Families'


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This shows the difference between the way the UK press Meghan compared to other royals

Can only guess the reason why
View attachment 28932

Click to expand...

It couldn't be that she has put her head above the firing line too often could it.    Of course not, it has to be racism 🙄


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			It couldn't be that she has put her head above the firing line too often could it.    Of course not, it has to be racism 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Yes it’s clearly Meghan’s fault that she is treated so badly by the UK press compared to Kate 🙄

So remind us again what it is that she has done that means the press is ok to clearly treat her so differently


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This shows the difference between the way the UK press Meghan compared to other royals

Can only guess the reason why
View attachment 28932

Click to expand...

And yet nothing in those articles is in the slight be racially provoking or racist. 

My biggest issue with this whole thing is people trying to play the race card..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			And yet nothing in those articles is in the slight be racially provoking or racist.

My biggest issue with this whole thing is people trying to play the race card..
		
Click to expand...

I never mentioned anything about her race but it’s quite clearly one area that could be the reason why she is treated so badly - just because it’s closed off to you doesn’t mean it’s not valid. As opposed to just throwing the “race card” accusations - been plenty on social media use her race as a reason

So can you enlighten us to help understand why the media would treat two women who were photographed doing the exact same thing differently ?

Here is one to help 

What is it that Meghan has done that shows the two different attitudes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Suits has finished so nothing to go back to. Saying that what casting director wouldn't want her on a show now? Fabulous publicity.

She wasn't really. The character was a bit wet, nothing to get your teeth into. Prior to marrying Harry if you asked viewers of the show to name their favourite characters you would go a long way down the list before you would see her mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

She’d be high up on my list,I was a BIG fan from day one 🤤😂


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I never mentioned anything about her race but it’s quite clearly one area that could be the reason why she is treated so badly - just because it’s closed off to you doesn’t mean it’s not valid. As opposed to just throwing the “race card” accusations - been plenty on social media use her race as a reason

So can you enlighten us to help understand why the media would treat two women who were photographed doing the exact same thing differently ?

Here is one to help

What is it that Meghan has done that shows the two different attitudes
View attachment 28951

Click to expand...

Why do I need to enlighten you, you can read as you have just posted the same image again.  Which again has no racist connotations in it. Post it all you want but its factual there is no racism in anything press have posted.  People will often choose their own reasoning just because they want something to justify it against and the race card is far to easy to use and blame.

Plus that one image above very simple answer, the first image Kate is wearing the same clothes and the images were all taken at the same time so one instance of giving the bump attention. Meghan is several different occasions so its been used to show she keeps doing it and drawing attention. Im not saying that makes it right the press singled her out  for it but it has nothing to do with her skin colour.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it’s clearly Meghan’s fault that she is treated so badly by the UK press compared to Kate 🙄

So remind us again what it is that she has done that means the press is ok to clearly treat her so differently
		
Click to expand...

Its all BS and hype, its nothing to do with racism or the press attacking her, keep the poker out of the hornets nest and theres a good chance you wont get stung.  I have already explained that many others in the Royal family keep their heads down and just get on with it.  So why is Kate not hounded, could it be that she just doesn't complain about her lot or is it because she's white.  I know what I think!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Why do I need to enlighten you, you can read as you have just posted the same image again.  Which again has no racist connotations in it. Post it all you want but its factual there is no racism in anything press have posted.  People will often choose their own reasoning just because they want something to justify it against and the race card is far to easy to use and blame.

Plus that one image above very simple answer, the first image Kate is wearing the same clothes and the images were all taken at the same time so one instance of giving the bump attention. Meghan is several different occasions so its been used to show she keeps doing it and drawing attention. Im not saying that makes it right the press singled her out  for it but it has nothing to do with her skin colour.
		
Click to expand...

It’s all just deflection because surely the great british media and press clearly can’t treat someone different because of where they have come from or the colour of their skin 

Just scraping around looking for some justification that takes it away from what’s right in front of people’s faces - at times the most obvious answer is the right one 

The undercurrent of racism in this country is still alive and well - the likes of Farage and Johnson words and actions have made it “fashionable” again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Its all BS and hype, its nothing to do with racism or the press attacking her, keep the poker out of the hornets nest and theres a good chance you wont get stung.  I have already explained that many others in the Royal family keep their heads down and just get on with it.  So why is Kate not hounded, could it be that she just doesn't complain about her lot or is it because she's white.  I know what I think!
		
Click to expand...

We all know what you think - you are clearly very closed of to the fact that racism in this country is on the rise , the likes of the EDL and even UKiP have seen to that and yes they will treat Kate differently- and it’s got nothing to do with someone keeping their head down but let’s be honest I’m pretty sure you would also look for some other reason even if they put their hands up and admitted it


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s all just deflection because surely the great british media and press clearly can’t treat someone different because of where they have come from or the colour of their skin

Just scraping around looking for some justification that takes it away from what’s right in front of people’s faces - at times the most obvious answer is the right one

The undercurrent of racism in this country is still alive and well - the likes of Farage and Johnson words and actions have made it “fashionable” again
		
Click to expand...

Of course its all about racism, of course it is, it couldn't be anything else could it. 🙄


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We all know what you think - you are clearly very closed of to the fact that racism in this country is on the rise , the likes of the EDL and even UKiP have seen to that and yes they will treat Kate differently- and it’s got nothing to do with someone keeping their head down but let’s be honest I’m pretty sure you would also look for some other reason even if they put their hands up and admitted it
		
Click to expand...

Does that make me racist as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Does that make me racist as well.
		
Click to expand...

Have you judged people based on their race , colour or where they come from ?


----------



## drdel (Jan 13, 2020)

The UK is one of the most liberal, tolerant countries anywhere in the world for The US press to say otherwise is IMO a cynical slant for PR coverage.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you judged people based on their race , colour or where they come from ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't like my Welsh neighbour, his dog barks too much.  Am I racist?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			I don't like my Welsh neighbour, his dog barks too much.  Am I racist?
		
Click to expand...

Why would you be racist because of a dog barking ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216731171658354690


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would you be racist because of a dog barking ?
		
Click to expand...

But hes Welsh, maybe that's why it annoys me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			But hes Welsh, maybe that's why it annoys me.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t realise you could tell a dog was Welsh 🤔


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didn’t realise you could tell a dog was Welsh 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Its a Welsh Springer Spaniel


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Its a Welsh Springer Spaniel
		
Click to expand...

Excellent 

And just to add

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....r-apologises-for-chimp-tweet-about-royal-baby

Which animal did people in media compare Kate’s children too ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 13, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent

And just to add

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....r-apologises-for-chimp-tweet-about-royal-baby

Which animal did people in media compare Kate’s children too ?
		
Click to expand...

Just to correct you, it was a person not people and he got the sack.  Just goes to show that its not just Megan that gets the attention. Still not sure what thats got to do with my Welsh neighbour and his dog though. 

Do you think if my neighbour was English I would be more tolerant of his dog barking, I mean to say racism gets into all levels of society so no stone should be left unturned.  If it helps I guess hes not in the EDL and he had a Labour poster in his window recently so probably not a Farage supporter.  Thinking on maybe I dont like him because of the poster and I'm not racist.
Just saying.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2020)

For me, an with no racist/sexist agenda, Kate is by far the more likeable. The bump cuddling images are very different. Kate resting a hand on top and just one occasion - Meghan actually cradling with both hands with a look to camera. Personally the bump stroking does my head in anyhow.

Anyway, Kate has never come across as anything but a damned nice person who gets on with her life as a Royal, accepting the rough with the smooth. Meghan appears to be doing anything but.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 14, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent

And just to add

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....r-apologises-for-chimp-tweet-about-royal-baby

Which animal did people in media compare Kate’s children too ?
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with a lot of what you say on this subject but to claim Danny Baker deliberately called her child a monkey and is an example of racism is disingenuous at best.  I do think the British press has an agenda on this, but calling out Danny Baker as someone to prove that point is not useful IMHO.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			For me, an with no racist/sexist agenda, Kate is by far the more likeable. The bump cuddling images are very different. Kate resting a hand on top and just one occasion - Meghan actually cradling with both hands with a look to camera. Personally the bump stroking does my head in anyhow.

Anyway, Kate has never come across as anything but a damned nice person who gets on with her life as a Royal, accepting the rough with the smooth. Meghan appears to be doing anything but.
		
Click to expand...

Bump stroking - quite - we see mums to be doing it all the time so what's the big deal with Meghan Markle doing it - forget comparisons with Kate as these are IMO irrelevant in respect of the criticism aimed at MM for doing this.  This is all just utter and dangerous nonsense.  You can 'take' to someone more than somebody else - that does not mean that the 'somebody else' has done, or is doing, anything in the slightest bit wrong.  Just Press trash to sell papers and mess up lives.


----------



## drdel (Jan 14, 2020)

"Do I care?" - I did but not anymore.

I have no evidence but IMO it seems MM has got the options she wants that will lead her to cash-in and enable a celebrity life style - I have sympathy and a feeling Harry will not enjoy that superficial money driven social circle and he will be bored to tears in the fickle and artificial 'movie royalty' world. I hope they will not need to look in the desk drawer for the pre-nupt - but it might need to be close at hand!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			For me, an with no racist/sexist agenda, Kate is by far the more likeable. The bump cuddling images are very different. Kate resting a hand on top and just one occasion - Meghan actually cradling with both hands with a look to camera. Personally the bump stroking does my head in anyhow.

Anyway, Kate has never come across as anything but a damned nice person who gets on with her life as a Royal, accepting the rough with the smooth. Meghan appears to be doing anything but.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Amanda, but this what I see as part of the issue, you’ve compared Kate touching her bump on just one occasion to Meghan touching her bump numerous times, that is you judging them by the article and falling for what the press are doing.

Here’s the DM articles - 1 occasion v numerous.




And here’s a link showing Kate touching her bump 20 times in public.

https://thestir.cafemom.com/celebrities/217766/pregnant-kate-middleton-touching-belly

It shouldn’t matter whether any pregnant woman touches her bump and how many times, but yet somehow our media has made it a talking point.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 14, 2020)

drdel said:



			"Do I care?" - I did but not anymore.

I have no evidence but IMO it seems MM has got the options she wants that will lead her to cash-in and enable a celebrity life style - I have sympathy and a feeling Harry will not enjoy that superficial money driven social circle and he will be bored to tears in the fickle and artificial 'movie royalty' world. I hope they will not need to look in the desk drawer for the pre-nupt - but it might need to be close at hand!!
		
Click to expand...

Not anymore! But then cast doubt on her motives and whether he’s a lapdog who may end up divorced!

What a sad world we live in! I’m sure we have people with posts already drafted saying “I told you so” ready to gloat.

Good luck to them both and hope they have a long and happy life together with their kid(s).


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Amanda, but this what I see as part of the issue, you’ve compared Kate touching her bump on just one occasion to Meghan touching her bump numerous times, that is you judging them by the article and falling for what the press are doing.

Here’s the DM articles - 1 occasion v numerous.

View attachment 28956


And here’s a link showing Kate touching her bump 20 times in public.

https://thestir.cafemom.com/celebrities/217766/pregnant-kate-middleton-touching-belly

It shouldn’t matter whether any pregnant woman touches her bump and how many times, but yet somehow our media has made it a talking point.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. I've generally been anti how the press have built up a supposed rift between the wives and therefore brothers BUT have to wonder if for once there is something in that with this latest decision. So much of my anti (if it is that) Meghan comes from the decision to part ways charity-wise for the brothers and now this. Just something not quite right for me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Fair point. I've generally been anti how the press have built up a supposed rift between the wives and therefore brothers BUT have to wonder if for once there is something in that with this latest decision. So much of my anti (if it is that) Meghan comes from the decision to part ways charity-wise for the brothers and now this. Just something not quite right for me.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt any of us will ever know the truth about what’s going on or the influence she does or does not hold, but I do believe the media has played a role in this circus and certainly hasn’t remained neutral.

There won’t be a married man on this forum who hasn’t been influenced in to uncomfortable decisions by his wife and vice versa and why we’d expect their relationship to be any different is beyond me.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I doubt any of us will ever know the truth about what’s going on or the influence she does or does not hold, but I do believe the media has played a role in this circus and certainly hasn’t remained neutral.

There won’t be a married man on this forum who hasn’t been influenced in to uncomfortable decisions by his wife and vice versa and why we’d expect their relationship to be any different is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

For sure - not called the gutter press for nothing. I guess for those who support the Royal Family the "boys" have always felt somehow special following Diana's death. Almost like we have some sort of need to protect them (as if we could). So it's easy for the press to play on that if they so choose. I hope they are happy and Harry doesn't regret this choice.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			For sure - not called the gutter press for nothing. I guess for those who support the Royal Family the "boys" have always felt somehow special following Diana's death. Almost like we have some sort of need to protect them (as if we could). So it's easy for the press to play on that if they so choose. I hope they are happy and Harry doesn't regret this choice.
		
Click to expand...

The decisions they make are theirs and if it goes wrong they alone are responsible.
The right people should advise them, as per the press release from the Palace yesterday, and then off they go.
Why anyone (not you) would almost want to see it go wrong for either of them is beyond me.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 14, 2020)

Tell you what, I am impressed that a bunch of elderly golfers who struggled to recognize any of the top cultural events of 2019 I posted recently containing such obscure references as the Chernobyl TV series, Simon Mayo and Richard Osman, have such an in depth knowledge of Megan Markle's ulterior motives, modus operandi, social circles and ambitions. I can only assume there must be a lot of Megan Markle coverage in the Daily Torygraph......


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 14, 2020)

It is obvious that Meghan seems to be treated significantly differently than, say Kate. Why? I honestly can't think of anything that she has done that warrants abuse, albeit I don't follow the Royal stories generally?

Yes, I think the "race card" can be played too easily at times and is wrong, just like the other cards that can be used "sexuality, gender, etc). I do agree that political correctness has gone mad at times, and is probably shooting itself in the foot as it frustrates more and more people. However, that doesn't been that if it has been used unfairly in one situation, you can simply ignore any argument by blaming "the race card" as if it is insignificant.

I have no doubt that the mainstream journalists are not racist in the context you'd consider a member from the KKK or white nationalist. However, doesn't mean they are not more casually racist and it may be more in the subconscious. Most of the newspaper articles shown here where from papers that have a fairly strong history of being considered "racist", so really comes as no surprise. Of course, there could be other / different factors, such as the fact she is not British. She's also not going to be (or unlikely to be) future Queen, so maybe some in the press simply see her as more of an open target to sell their papers with a lesser chance of angering the public? I suppose they may come up with an agenda on all celebrities, and then continually try and push it to build up some sort of themes that get people coming back for more. 

Either way, the tabloids are a joke. Time and time again, they are proved to be telling blatant lies, or they simply talk rubbish about something that really shouldn't matter (like what someone is wearing or if they are touching their bump). I'd say good on them. They'll never get a life of total privacy, but better to try and do something away from the constant duties and required when you just so happened to be born into or marry into the Royal Family.


----------



## drdel (Jan 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Not anymore! But then cast doubt on her motives and whether he’s a lapdog who may end up divorced!

What a sad world we live in! I’m sure we have people with posts already drafted saying “I told you so” ready to gloat.

Good luck to them both and hope they have a long and happy life together with their kid(s).
		
Click to expand...

This thread is nowt but opinions and I shared mine. Nothing more nothing less. You have yours - You don't need my sanction and I don't need yours so give up on the put-down inferences.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 14, 2020)

drdel said:



			This thread is nowt but opinions and I shared mine. Nothing more nothing less. You have yours - You don't need my sanction and I don't need yours so give up on the put-down inferences.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a forum, don’t want replies, don’t post, simple really.


----------



## drdel (Jan 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			It’s a forum, don’t want replies, don’t post, simple really.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you need to read the complete text.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 14, 2020)

drdel said:



			Perhaps you need to read the complete text.
		
Click to expand...

I did, and gave my opinion on what I read.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Fair point. I've generally been anti how the press have built up a supposed rift between the wives and therefore brothers BUT have to wonder if for once there is something in that with this latest decision. So much of my anti (if it is that) Meghan comes from the decision to part ways charity-wise for the brothers and now this. Just something not quite right for me.
		
Click to expand...

But I 'parted-ways' with my brother when I moved from Glasgow to Bristol and he moved from Glasgow to Aberdeen.  We didn't fall out in any way - we just set out on separate paths that led to girlfriends, marriage and children - and in truth we didn't communicate that much for 20yrs...My parents weren't bothered as they knew that we were just getting on with things 500 miles apart.  And we only really got back together from time-to-time when our father died...no big deal.

Harry and Will may well have had joint charitable passion when younger (I'm guessing Will's choice) - but as they grew up they developed interests in different areas.  And tough on Harry - William is the top dog - age wise and in everything in life and always will be unless Harry branches out a ploughs his own furrow.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I doubt any of us will ever know the truth about what’s going on or the influence she does or does not hold, but I do believe the media has played a role in this circus and certainly hasn’t remained neutral.

There won’t be a married man on this forum who hasn’t been influenced in to uncomfortable decisions by his wife and vice versa and why we’d expect their relationship to be any different is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

My Dad always reckoned that it was Mrs Hogie who had us getting married - and he was right.  She told me we were going to get engaged; when we were going to get engaged (14/02/91 - her choice of date  )- and where we were going for that to happen - my choice was - erm...limited to agreeing - willingly of course...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-51163865

Happy to see they are going to forge their own path in life 

Again some of the reactions on places like Twitter towards Meghan are shocking and it’s no surprise Harry wants to leave it all behind


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2020)

So many angry people, angry about everything...
Why can't  people just get on with their lives and have some fun instead of ranting all day about anything and everything.
We're not here for a long time.......


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			For me, an with no racist/sexist agenda, Kate is by far the more likeable. The bump cuddling images are very different. Kate resting a hand on top and just one occasion - Meghan actually cradling with both hands with a look to camera. Personally the bump stroking does my head in anyhow.

Anyway, Kate has never come across as anything but a damned nice person who gets on with her life as a Royal, accepting the rough with the smooth. Meghan appears to be doing anything but.
		
Click to expand...

I think there is acceptance of one type of woman vs another. Meghan is focused savvy knows what she wants - characteristics that are very acceptable in men but still not quite acceptable in women. 
In this world of women’s rights men are going to have to accept it, embrace it. It means women can commit as awful offences like men, it means your female boss can be a bully and it means women can open doors for men, this is the changing world we live in and gender should not be part of the judgement for behaviour. It should be about the person and in this case Meghan has not been judged solely on her personality but her gender by old white men who cannot keep up or have an agenda.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2020)

Turns out newspaper editors care. A lot. For reasons explained here. https://www.theguardian.com/comment...-read-all-about-it-prince-harry-meghan-markle


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2020)

So many of us complain about the cost of the Royalty and call for a slimming down.  But when the first steps towards that are made we hear so much complaining.  Is this not something to be grateful for - the first step along the way.  Surely no-one would never expect a slimming down to happen in one great leap - it would be a process.  And as this is a first step towards 'anonymising' or 'de-celebritising' the peripheral royals we accept that there is a transition to be gone through for the Royal Family; that that transition will include accepting the need to maintain security for those detaching - until the day that the peripherals are no longer celebrity or news worthy - and at that point security needs will have shrunk or indeed for some will have disappeared.

Thanks to Harry and Meghan for making this first step - a step that was needed - and all good things for the future.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 19, 2020)

I thought socialists despised privilege.
Oh well, a few mouths we don't have to feed.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 19, 2020)

In terms of actual money, how much does supporting the royals cost the average UK taxpayer?
It's probably not that much.

I'll support royals in exchange for a National Health Service and UK level university tuition any day.
We waste the money on unnecessary military spending.  More than the next ten or twenty nations combined.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Turns out newspaper editors care. A lot. For reasons explained here. https://www.theguardian.com/comment...-read-all-about-it-prince-harry-meghan-markle

Click to expand...

Pretty much sums it all up and the lack of legal strength.. they should be shut down all assets divided up among employees who are not implicated.. 
job done


----------

